# Wiring for my EV



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I am new to electronics and this is my rought copy from my general understanding I need help becuase I will do the wiring based on this diagram

thanks,


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pirape said:


> Hi, I am new to electronics and this is my rought copy from my general understanding I need help becuase I will do the wiring based on this diagram


Hi Pir,

Here is an example which may help. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2372 

Also, the components like the controller and BMS and charger should come with wiring instructions. And there are books (and web sites?) which offer wiring examples. Other company web sites, like Curtis, will have manuals for controllers which you can view as examples. There is a current thread with F16b discussing wiring the Curtis.

But it seems each installation is somewhat different, so there is no one-size-fits-all schematic.

Regards,

major


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Pir,
> 
> Here is an example which may help. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2372
> 
> ...


Weird, I am looking non stop on youtube to find explainations and google with no success... and I do not understand the the electronics shematics.. lol


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pirape said:


> Weird, I am looking non stop on youtube to find explainations and google with no success... and I do not understand the the electronics shematics.. lol


I took a few minutes on google and found this. http://www.ehow.com/facts_7430693_do-learn-schematics_.html I just spent a minute or two there, but it looks pretty basic and easy to use. Plus I saw about a 1000 other sites. And then you can always revert back in time and get a book on basic electricity and electronics. I admit, it is easier if you have had some formal education on the subject. But self learning shouldn't be that difficult.

And I also saw while googling several sites which offer free downloads which can be used to draw electric schematics. Maybe another member here can recommend a good one to use....hint 

major


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

Proposed wriring plan


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Drawings are great, but just a precaution for any newbies on the site, maybe put a title on the drawing itself that states something like "proposed wiring diagram, not complete, do not use" or something like that just to make sure someone doesn't copy an in progress diagram that could be unsafe or harmful.

If taken litteraly it looks like full pack voltage/current goes through your ignition switch, and an amp meter will have a shunt or hall effect sensor and not connect directly to pack voltage as shown, I also wonder why you have a breaker and a fuse in the + line. I can't imagine you being able to find a 500-1000A DC breaker rated for 150+ volts, I would stick with the fuse and an emergency disconnect.

Also I don't know if it was that charger but I've read that some don't like to be turned on without load, the way you have it that could happen. I would ask the manufacturer for recommended wiring.

And the motor is a Warp (not Wrap) 9, but keep working on it, I think drawings are great and a lot of people are visual learners and they would learn more from one drawing than reading this whole forum. Once you have a final version post it up with details of your goals/car/performance expectations for others to reference and use.


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> Drawings are great, but just a precaution for any newbies on the site, maybe put a title on the drawing itself that states something like "proposed wiring diagram, not complete, do not use" or something like that just to make sure someone doesn't copy an in progress diagram that could be unsafe or harmful.
> 
> If taken litteraly it looks like full pack voltage/current goes through your ignition switch, and an amp meter will have a shunt or hall effect sensor and not connect directly to pack voltage as shown, I also wonder why you have a breaker and a fuse in the + line. I can't imagine you being able to find a 500-1000A DC breaker rated for 150+ volts, I would stick with the fuse and an emergency disconnect.
> 
> ...


thanks, I know the keyignition should go through a relay but I dont know how to plug a relay and I removed the breaker

what is a shunt and or hall sensor? can you explain to me how to connect one?
thanks


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I figured how to insert a relay can anyone tell me hwo to make this plan better?

thanks


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I think your drawing is coming along nicely.
You should tie the output of your dc/dc converter to the 12v battery.

For the current meter, a shunt is a small known resistance that goes in series with the + cable before the controller, that has two small wires that go to the actual amp gauge, technically the amp guage is a volt meter calibrated to translate the voltage drop across the shunt into an amp reading on the gauge. The hall effect version is usually has a rectangular or circular opening that you pass the main power cable (or a bus bar) through and it reads the change in magnetic field through the cable/bus bar to give the current reading. 

Both setups have two parts, one part that's attached to the high voltage/high current main cable as well as the gauge that just displays the signal. The benifit of the hall effect sensor is that there is no power loss or direct connection to the high voltage wiring. I would say look closer at the E-xpert pro, it might be able to show voltage/current as well.


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

Does the volt and amp meter need to be in contact with the pos and neg? separated by a shunt resistor?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a simple diagram of a battery, a load R, a voltmeter and an ammeter.









The shunt resistor would be connected in parallel to the ammeter like this.


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

I learned A LOT today


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

you cannot connect and disconnect the Manzanita charger under load. It will fail. I don't know why you feel like you need to disconnect/reconnect it. Hook it direct to the battery pack. and leave it connected. Just make sure you don't leave it plugged in as you drive off.

You need to do more research on your own about ammeters and voltmeters. You should get a basic book about electricity and figure out what they mean.

Do this, label your connections and research on ammeter and voltmeters. Voltmeters measure on the + and - terminal of the battery. Ammeter has a resistive shunt that is inline with the load. A meter is connected to each side of this load and measures the voltage across that shunt. You haven't wired either of them in any way correctly.

You're pretty far off actually. You have a relay in there and you should have a Main Contactor.


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

frodus said:


> you cannot connect and disconnect the Manzanita charger under load. It will fail. I don't know why you feel like you need to disconnect/reconnect it. Hook it direct to the battery pack. and leave it connected. Just make sure you don't leave it plugged in as you drive off.
> 
> You need to do more research on your own about ammeters and voltmeters. You should get a basic book about electricity and figure out what they mean.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate your feed back. I dont understand what you mean by cannot connect and disconnect the manzanita charger? it will be in the trunk of my car of course it will be always connected... Just not when driving???

unless you mean that the charger should always stay in the garage. 

And whats the differance between a contactor and a relay?

I am a real newb with the electronics im here to get knowledge from people like you.


----------

